# Orbea MX 24 Team Disc vs. Cube Kid 240 SL vs. S'cool Trox Elite 24



## FlowRyDa (19. März 2017)

Hallo Community,

ich stehe aktuell auch vor der Herausforderung ein neues Rad für meinen Sohn zu suchen. Alter 7 Jahre, Größe 133 cm, Schritt 61 cm. Zur Auswahl stehen einige Modelle von der Stange die evt. dann noch leicht getuned werden (bei Bedarf). Ich denke der Selbstaufbau ist mit einem Budget bis ca. 700.- Euro im Vergleich zu den gewählten Modellen nicht erschwinglich. Mein Sohn ist alle Modelle probe gefahren und kommt mit allen ähnlich gut zurecht. Meiner Meinung nach sitzt er auf dem S'cool irgendwie am besten drauf. Das Orbea gefällt uns am besten und das Cube meinem Sohn.

Zur Auswahl stehen:

*Orbea MX 24 Team Disc*: https://www.orbea.com/de-de/fahrrader/mx-24-team-disc 
Vorteile: Vertretbares Gewicht mit Disk, geringster Preis (450.-)
Nachteil: keine Federgabel (Sohn möchte eine weil Papa u. Mama auch eine hat), (Antrieb nicht 1x11)
Tuning: Federgabel RST F1rst AIR, ggf. leichtere Kurbeln, Cockpit, (1x11 Antrieb)

*Cube Kid 240 SL*: https://www.cube.eu/2017/kids/kid-240/cube-kid-240-sl-whitenred-2017/ 
Vorteile: Vertretbares Gewicht mit Disk & Federgabel, 1x11 SLX Antrieb , geringes Tuning evt. leichtere Kurbeln, Cockpit, etc.
Nachteil: höchster Preis (630.-)
Tuning: leichtere Kurbeln, Cockpit,

*S'cool Trox Elite 24*: http://www.scool.de/.cms/437-1-238 
Vorteil: Vertretbares Gewicht mit Disk & Federgabel, gutes Tuning durch Umstellung auf 1x11 & Kania Kurbeln, Preis (580.-)
Nachteil: 27 Gang Antrieb, tuning auf 1x11 recht teuer
Tuning: leichtere Kurbeln, Cockpit, (1x11 Antrieb)

Die Räder sind aktuelle alle vom Preis für mich interessant mit ca. 10 - 20% unter UVP.

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit den Räder und ggf. Tuning? Wie ist die Erfahrung mit der Federgabel SR Suntour XCR LO Air? Was wäre eure Empfehlung?

Lese immer dass nur die RST funktioniert. Die Suntour ist aber auch eine Luftgabel und sollte somit ähnlich arbeiten wie die RST.

Natürlich sind alle Annahmen rein subjektiv und mir ist klar, dass auch einiges "Glaubensfragen" sind.
Aber ich denke, dass Pauschal-Aussagen wie kein Rad von der Stange oder "Eisenschweine" auch niemand helfen.

Ich denke jeder versucht irgendwie eine Balance zwischen Gewicht ,Preis und Zufriedenheit des Juniors zu finden.

Danke für eure Antworten!
Grüße, Oli


----------



## joglo (19. März 2017)

Willst Du (Ihr) unbedingt Disc und Federgabel? Die Kombi in Verbindung mit leicht und günstig ist schwer zu kriegen.
Wie Du ja siehst, von der Stange und den bekannten Brands eher nicht wirklich.
Ghost und seid neuesten Canyon hätten übrigens auch sowas im Angebot.

Ohne Disc aber mit Federgabel würde ich persönlich eher Kania/Pyro 24 Suspension, Pepperbikes Hotpepper 24 oder Kubikes 24 custom vorschlagen. Kubikes würde es auch mit Disc Option geben. Da bekommst Du ohne nachträgliche Tuning (und oft deutlichen weiteren Kosten) mehr fürs Geld...

Ansonsten kannst Du Dir ja eine gute gebrauchte Basis suchen (gibts ja zuhauf in den üblichen Kleinanzeigen). Meistens ja zum <1/2 Preis vgl. mit Neurad und dann die gesparte Kohle in gute und leichtere Tungingteile stecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (20. März 2017)

Hallo Olli

Ich habe mich für das orbea entschieden. Bisheriges tuning:
Rst f1rst, breiterer Lenker u. Rocker Rons. Letzteren habe ich am WE mangels Ersatzschlauch sogar tubless hinbekommen...
Bin bisher voll zufriden, genauso wie der Fahrer.
Beim cube finde ich den Lenkwinkel sehr steil. Die beim orbea angegeben 66° stimmen aber sicherlich auch nicht. Das ist geschätzt eher bei 68 bis 70.
Bei den suntour Gabeln habe ich ein schlechtes Gefühl, die neuen 24er air modelle hatte ich weder Erfahrungsberichte noch auf der Homepage etwas gefunden. Und alles was ich von denen bisher an kidsbikes in der Hand hatte war total überdämpft und sackschwer. 
Gruss
Jörg


----------



## cbert80 (20. März 2017)

http://www.centurion.de/de-de/bike/2017/r-bock-24-shox-d-153


----------



## Schnegge (20. März 2017)

cbert80 schrieb:


> http://www.centurion.de/de-de/bike/2017/r-bock-24-shox-d-153


Stahlfedergabel mit 2.3 Kg ohne jegliche Dämpfungseinstellung, 3 x 7 Gänge Turney-Schaltgedöns, Kurbel mit laut Suntour Hompage einer Länge von 170 mm...  

so was kann man doch keinem guten Gewissens empfehlen...

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## cbert80 (20. März 2017)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Stahlfedergabel mit 2.3 Kg ohne jegliche Dämpfungseinstellung, 3 x 7 Gänge Turney-Schaltgedöns, Kurbel mit laut Suntour Hompage einer Länge von 170 mm...
> 
> so was kann man doch keinem guten Gewissens empfehlen...
> 
> ...


Stimmt schon aber der TE ist ja gewillt zu tunen und als Basis finde ich den Rahmen usw gut. Kurbellänge wäre 152 aber die würde höchst wahrscheinlich sowieso weichen.


----------



## samilio (20. März 2017)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Ich habe mich für das orbea entschieden. Bisheriges tuning:
> Rst f1rst, breiterer Lenker u. Rocker Rons. Letzteren habe ich am WE mangels Ersatzschlauch sogar tubless hinbekommen...
> Bin bisher voll zufriden, genauso wie der Fahrer.



ich habe gerade ähnliches vor, auch das MX24 Team (Disc) im Sinn - Hast du eine Idee wo du aktuell beim Gewicht des Radls gelandet bist? 

Ansonsten schaut in meinen Augen auch das neue Canyon ganz interessant aus (vom Preis abgesehen), und mit Disc und Spinner Grind Air 24 Gabel sind die angegebenen 10.9kg als Ausgangsgewicht auch vertretbar, oder?


----------



## Joeer (20. März 2017)

da ich vor einer sehr ähnlichen Entscheidung stehe, verfolge ich den Thread ohne wirklich Input geben zu können...

ich tendiere derzeit aber auch voll und ganz zum Orbea MX 24 Team Disc - am Anfang noch ohne Gabel, dann mit Upgrade auf RST First.
Da Junior unbedingt Scheibenbremse haben möchte, ich zumindest 1x10 wenn nicht sogar 1x11 haben will scheint mir das Orbea hier die beste Option zu sein... Kurz habe ich hier auch an das Orbea MX 24 Trail gedacht, aber irgendwie schwärmen alle von der RST First und somit denke ich, dass sie besser als die _SR Suntour XCR _sein muss  Preislich sind die € 500,- vom Orbea auch erträglich aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## Schnegge (20. März 2017)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Stimmt schon aber der TE ist ja gewillt zu tunen und als Basis finde ich den Rahmen usw gut. Kurbellänge wäre 152 aber die würde höchst wahrscheinlich sowieso weichen.



Bei dem was da alles ausgetaucht werden muss, finde ich die 470 Steine nicht gerade günstig...



samilio schrieb:


> ich habe gerade ähnliches vor, auch das MX24 Team (Disc) im Sinn - Hast du eine Idee wo du aktuell beim Gewicht des Radls gelandet bist?



Irgendwo zwischen 10 und 11 kg. Habe aber keine vernünftige Waage. Gefühlt finden wir (vor allem der Fahrer) es vollkommen ausreichend.



Joeer schrieb:


> ....Kurz habe ich hier auch an das Orbea MX 24 Trail gedacht, aber irgendwie schwärmen alle von der RST First und somit denke ich, dass sie besser als die _SR Suntour XCR _sein muss  Preislich sind die € 500,- vom Orbea auch erträglich aus meiner Sicht.



Bei der Gabel vom Trail habe ich halt auch keine verünftigen Erfahrungsberichte gefunden... zu dem finde ich das Trail von der Farbgebung ziemlich misslungen.

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## FlowRyDa (22. März 2017)

Hi All, melde mich als thread Starter auch mal wieder zu Wort. 
Das Centurion scheint mir bzgl. Austattung und Gewicht im Verhältnis zum Preis keine Alternative zum Orbea zu sein. Da ist mir die Basis für das Tuning zu teuer. 

Eine andere Option für mich wäre noch das Orbea MX 24 Dirt als Basis zum Tuning. Ich denke die Rahmen sind alle die selben bis auf Canti-Sockel bei den Disk Modellen. Hier sind vermutlich die Laufräder die größte Investition. Selber einspeichen kann ich leider nicht. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit den Rahmen?

@Jörg:



> Ich habe mich für das orbea entschieden. Bisheriges tuning:
> Rst f1rst, breiterer Lenker u. Rocker Rons. Letzteren habe ich am WE mangels Ersatzschlauch sogar tubless hinbekommen...
> Bin bisher voll zufriden, genauso wie der Fahrer.
> Beim cube finde ich den Lenkwinkel sehr steil. Die beim orbea angegeben 66° stimmen aber sicherlich auch nicht. Das ist geschätzt eher bei 68 bis 70.



Mich würde auch das aktuelle Gewicht interessieren? Hast du die Laufräder vor dem Wechsel auf Rocket Rons gewogen?
Bei den meisten Serienbikes der bekannten Marken sind die Laufräder große Gewicht Treiber aber natürlich auch teures Tuning...

Irgendwie komme ich bei Kania/Pyro, Kubikes etc. nicht auf einen anständigen Preis für mich.

Vielleicht hat noch jemand einen anständigen und günstigen Rahmen für den Selbstaufbau rumliegen?


----------



## joglo (22. März 2017)

FlowRyDa schrieb:


> Hi All, melde mich als thread Starter auch mal wieder zu Wort.
> ...
> Irgendwie komme ich bei Kania/Pyro, Kubikes etc. nicht auf einen anständigen Preis für mich.
> 
> Vielleicht hat noch jemand einen anständigen und günstigen Rahmen für den Selbstaufbau rumliegen?



Ich bin auch eher für's selber Hand anlegen, aber rechne das lieber immer genau durch. Federgabel und Räder alleine sind schon zusätzliche Kosten von mind. 350€ (F1RST Air für 170€, LRS bei Ali für 130€, Rocket Rons o.ä. für 50€), auch andere Kleinteile wie Vorbau, Sattelstütze usw. sind bei den Großserien-Bikes oft zu schwer und Erstatz bzw. alles um einen Rahmen herum neu und einzeln kaufen ist teuer (Versandkosten nicht vergessen).
Meistens ist es deshalb finanziell vernünftiger eben gleich ein leichtes Bike zu kaufen, bei dem man nicht mehr tunen muss weil die Gabel und Laufräder aber auch Teile wie Sattelstütze usw. zwar vlt. langweilig und weniger individuell aber technisch und gewichtsmäßig OK sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (22. März 2017)

joglo schrieb:


> LRS bei Ali für 130€


Hättest Du evtl. ein Link für mich?


----------



## joglo (22. März 2017)

Diman schrieb:


> Hättest Du evtl. ein Link für mich?


Ich kann keine Erfahrungen beisteuern, suche aber gerade selber bezahlbare 24' Disc-taugliche Laufräder und hatte mir folgende Modelle gebookmarked:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/24-i...32611681315.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.TBPiul bzw. müsste das hier das gleiche Modell sein https://de.aliexpress.com/item/24-i...32776223425.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.TBPiul
dann gibts noch diese https://de.aliexpress.com/item/ARTE...32704813345.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.TBPiul
Leider ist die Beschreibung nicht aussreichend. Gewichtsmäßig wäre ein LRS von Kania oder Gunsha leichter, aber vgl. mit den Rädern eines Bikes von der Stange, sollte sich doch durchaus etwas Gewicht sparen lassen.
Preislich kommt da ja noch Einfuhrsteuer von 19% drauf.
Wenn jemand wirkliche Erfahrungen oder eine Empfehlung hat, bitte mich auch wissen lassen...


----------



## cbert80 (22. März 2017)

FlowRyDa schrieb:


> Hi All, melde mich als thread Starter auch mal wieder zu Wort.
> Das Centurion scheint mir bzgl. Austattung und Gewicht im Verhältnis zum Preis keine Alternative zum Orbea zu sein. Da ist mir die Basis für das Tuning zu teuer.


Bei einem leichten, kindgerechten und vielleicht auch noch schönen Fahrrad finde ich es nicht schlimm wenn man mal aus versehen 20€ zuviel ausgibt ;-)


----------



## FlowRyDa (22. März 2017)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Bei einem leichten, kindgerechten und vielleicht auch noch schönen Fahrrad finde ich es nicht schlimm wenn man mal aus versehen 20€ zuviel ausgibt ;-)



Das hat nichts mit 20.- € zu tun sondern auch mit den Komponenten des Rades. Die passen meiner Meinung nach auch nicht. Antrieb, Gabel, etc. Und somit würde ich an diesem Modell mehr machen als bei anderen für z.B 20.- € mehr. Ist aber meine Meinung.


----------



## tomm84 (20. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen  so das orbea mx trail 24 für meinen Sohn ist eingetroffen leider habe ich festgestellt das der bashguard nicht 100 prozentig rund ist hat das jemand auch an seinem orbeamx 24 festgestellt? 
Wenn es nur der bashguard ist dann ist mir das egal habe bedenken das eventuell das leger schlecht eingepreist wurde bzw defekt ist


----------

